# Rideshare Insurance: esurance ShareSmart and similar...



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

So, I don't do Uber much, haven't done a ride in over a week, but it's still nice to have options open.

Anyway, I contacted my insurance provider (esurance, an Allstate company) and inquired about the "ShareSmart" coverage mentioned on their website in my online account.

So, I discussed this with an agent on the phone (there is NO information online, and it took me calling back FOUR times to get somebody who knew about it and could add it to my account and explain it to me), basically since I don't do Uber that much, it only costs me like $20/month, but it's something you should have, no matter how little or much you do Uber.

It's a complicated policy that I don't completely understand, so I'm not going to try to explain it, but long story short, just ask your insurance company if they offer this type of coverage. For the price of an hour or two of Ubering, it's worth the piece of mind, and you don't have to worry about being ditched or thrown back and forth between Uber and your insurance provider if you get in an accident.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Insurance companies don't rate people by how much they do Uber. And if you're driving your car for income, either directly or indirectly, you should have a commercial insurance policy.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

Taxi tony said:


> Insurance companies don't rate people by how much they do Uber. And if you're driving your car for income, either directly or indirectly, you should have a commercial insurance policy.


I could probably count on one hand the number of people on this forum that drive for Uber and have real commercial insurance.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I called Esurance and they said they wouldn't cover rideshare. I know it varies state to state. I went to Progressive and the CSR was well informed about it.


----------

